# Buying Fish



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Anyone know some good stores online to buy marine fish. I checked the site sponsors but it's mainly fresh water fish.

I've checked salterwaterfish.com, and liveaqueria.com

I just wanted to know if there were other stores out there. Tank it getting close to adding some fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Reef central Sir dot com of course.......In the buy and sell section-They got some insane prices there...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yeah you can get better deals on buying "used" fish and buying from someone who is taking down there tank you will be more likely to get a heathly fish acclimated to aquarium life then getting ones that were just imported.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

just as a side note, have any of you used saltwaterfish.com ? They have some awesome fish sometimes that i am interested in just have never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> just as a side note, have any of you used saltwaterfish.com ? They have some awesome fish sometimes that i am interested in just have never pulled the trigger.


Stay away from them. I know a lot of ppl that have gotten from them and basically nothing but horror story's. Fish way smaller then they said, half dead, fin's missing, wrong fish, once i even herd no fish just a bag of watter. Ever notice how there is no phone number to call them. If you want some nice fish that will live go to www.liveaquaria.com may be a bit more expensive but it was qted for 2 week's and will live if not then a full refund if doesn't live two weeks.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

thanks fish finder, glad that I asked.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> just as a side note, have any of you used saltwaterfish.com ? They have some awesome fish sometimes that i am interested in just have never pulled the trigger.


Stay away from them. I know a lot of ppl that have gotten from them and basically nothing but horror story's. Fish way smaller then they said, half dead, fin's missing, wrong fish, once i even herd no fish just a bag of watter. Ever notice how there is no phone number to call them. If you want some nice fish that will live go to www.liveaquaria.com may be a bit more expensive but it was qted for 2 week's and will live if not then a full refund if doesn't live two weeks.
[/quote]

+1

on one of the other reef sites i frequent someone recently ordered something from saltwaterfish.com and got ripped off. to be honest i havent heard anything positive about them


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i ordered from blue zoo aquatics and I gotta say I'm pleased with them. Great prices, and good shipping rates


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> i ordered from blue zoo aquatics and I gotta say I'm pleased with them. Great prices, and good shipping rates


Yes they are very very good. I have gotten a few fish from them.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

try petsolutions.com


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> just as a side note, have any of you used saltwaterfish.com ? They have some awesome fish sometimes that i am interested in just have never pulled the trigger.


shipping costs are terrible....but we all know that, plus they are garantied for 15 days


----------

